# RESCUE: Vancouver



## Rabbit Hutch (Dec 21, 2006)

*Meet Oscar.*

He, like other pieces of **garbage** was thrown into the trash to be *disposed* of. 
Not that it mattered that he is a live, living being, with needs andfeelings. Oh no, unfortunately, to someone, he was nothingmore than a piece of *TRASH*. They didn't even careenough to drop him off at a shelter or give him to someone who wouldcare for him....it was easier to just dump him.

Oscar was found in a Vancouver trash can near a busy street, in a park.Luckily for him, somone found him and took him to the SPCA hospitalwhere they cared for him very well.

Not only did the person who threw him into the trash dispose of him,they also neglected and starved him. As you can see from hispictures he is also blind in one eye. His body is thin andweak and very stiff.....most likely due to never being out for any sortof exercise. 

His hair is growing back and the hair from around his eyes was trimmedas they were all gooped up when he came in. He is gaining weight andthe other ladies (bunnies) where he is staying are starting to make himfeel a bit frisky - so we know he's starting to feel better:shock:

Oscar is a quiet, gentle soul who has been through lord knows what buthe eats like a horse and will be looking fine in no time.Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## Haley (Dec 21, 2006)

It just makes me sick to hear stories like this. What a beautiful little boy. How could someone be so cruel? 

I hope he is able to find a forever home where someone can give him the love and affection he deserves.

I cant even imagine how someone could do that.


----------



## binkies (Dec 21, 2006)

What an awful thing to happen to such an innocent creature! He must surely be grateful now.


----------



## RunRabbitRun (Dec 21, 2006)

He's gorgeous, I wish him all the best.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm in tears from reading his story... poorbunny! If I could have Oscar I definitely would, I hope he finds theperfect forever home with someone who'll love him to pieces... I hatepeople for how cruel they can be!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 21, 2006)

Someone should've thrown that *bleep* in a trashcan and thrown away the key! I DO NOT understand how anyonecan treat an innocent animal that way. Thank the Lord someonecame to the rescue. Definitely want updates on Oscar.


----------



## JimD (Dec 21, 2006)

I took in bunnie that was "thrown away"....notas literally as this little guy, though. She was abandoned at a gasstation in the middle of the winter.

It makes me lose some faith in people....but then, at the same time, Iknow that there's ones out there that care as much as we do.

I hope this little one knows a better life from now on.

~Jim


----------



## f_j (Dec 21, 2006)

Oscar's story brought tears to myeyes. What kind of person could do this?? He isabsolutely precious, if he were closer I don't think I would be able toresist adopting him. Please, please keep us updated on thissweetheart.


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Dec 21, 2006)

I travel to Ontario (Toronto or Ottawa) for work a few timesa year so be careful what you wish for  mwahahahahahaha

Updates to come as he gets better
Lisa


----------



## Clobbersaurus (Dec 21, 2006)

What waste of life would do that to such abeautiful bunny?! I'd like to meet that person in an alley and throwthem in a trashcan.

I hope Oscar gets better and lives a long and happy life with someonewho will treat him like a little king. God bless him and whoever tookhim out of the trash and got him help. If Oscar ever makes atripto New Jersey, he is always welcomeat ourhousefor some treats.


----------



## Spring (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh my. That is just sick, and I hope the personwho did that to Oscar gets caught! Someone should stuff the person in agarbage bag!

Do you know when he will be up for adoption?


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Dec 21, 2006)

As soon as he porks on a few more pounds...which should be fairly quick the way he eats.

After that if he isn't too elderly to be neutered and then he's good togo. It's hard to tell at this point if he is stiff from beingold or just being confined &amp; neglected for so long. 

He sits up now rather than laying all the time wo who knows what he'll*blossom* into. He buzzes alot so he's feeling fine, if youknow what I mean


----------



## Pipp (Dec 21, 2006)

*Rabbit Hutch wrote:*


> They didn't even care enough to drop him off at a shelter orgive him to someone who would care for him....it was easier to justdump him.


Yeah, thisoneopened the flood gates, going to have to put more kleenex on the shoppinglist. 

Perfect scenario for a lobby. The rescue community has tomake it easier to drop him off somewhere, the civic community has tomake it a h*ll of a lot harder to dump him.



sas


----------



## f_j (Dec 21, 2006)

*Rabbit Hutch wrote:*


> I travel to Ontario (Toronto or Ottawa) for work a fewtimesa year so be careful what you wish for  mwahahahahahaha
> 
> Updates to come as he gets better
> Lisa



OMG if you are in Toronto with him, let me know!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 22, 2006)

I can't believe people sometimes... I feel so bad for the little guy.

I'm about ready to whisk him to Alberta to come live with me...unfortunately I can't but this is one guy we need to find a goodhomeI think! (Hey Pipp, have a spare corner? LOL.)


----------



## mogge (Dec 22, 2006)

that's awful 

i don't understand people sometimes... he's really cute too :/

cute name too


----------



## shye (Dec 22, 2006)

:tantrum:scary to think that there are sickhumans such as that walking the streets!!! Hey if you happen to end upin Utah for any reason..........Bring him on over!!!:inlove:

Shye


----------



## bluebird (Dec 22, 2006)

The poor baby give him a hug for me.bluebird


----------



## mambo101 (Dec 22, 2006)

I truly believe people who mistreat animals like that eventually end up paying for their actions in the long run.


----------



## shye (Dec 22, 2006)

DITO!!:growl carma:devil)

Shye


----------



## turbosmommy (Dec 22, 2006)

how can people be so sick. i could never picturethrowing turbo out like that. people dont realize that rabbits havefeelings o. they are an amazing animal to have. i could never picturethrowing turbo out. throwin out ur pet is like throwin out a baby.oscar is very cute n i hope he gets better quicky.


----------



## Hollie (Dec 23, 2006)

Sadly though some people DO throw babies in the trash, it's not just animals that humanity is bad to  

I just figured out how he got his name - Oscar, from Sesame Street!

I'd really like to send this baby a few treats for Xmas (though they'lldefinitely get there late...), do you have an address that I can sendthem to? I really wish I could adopt him!


----------



## f_j (Dec 23, 2006)

That's such a sweet idea Hollie!

I can't stop thinking about Oscar. I hope he is doing well.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2006)

*Hollie wrote:*


> I'd really like to send this baby a few treats for Xmas(though they'll definitely get there late...), do you have an addressthat I can send them to? I really wish I could adopt him!


Awwww, Hollie, that is sweet! This just reiterates my pointthat when people actually SEE stories like this, they want to helpout. Had somebody thought to contact the media about thislittle guy, donations would have poured in. 

sas


----------



## cheryl (Dec 23, 2006)

Poor little guy,it's sad and i feel like i just want to hang my head down and cry 

i'm just so thankful that someone found this little guy,and brought him to safety,he was one lucky little bunny

I agree with mambo,these kinds of people will pay for their actions,as they say..what goes around,comes around



This story reminds me of another story that happened here.

These two elderly people were driving down a busy highway,when theynoticed people swerving to miss a bag that was in the middle of theroad,being good people they pulled over,and went to move the bag beforesomeone had an accident,but to their surprise the bag moved,they lookedinside and they were shocked to find a bunny and a guinea pig huddledup together.

Someone threw this bag into the middle of a busy highway!:shock:

The elderly people took them both to a shelter where they were safe.

The bunny and guinea pig were adopted out seperately,a very happy ending,but boy,did i cry when i heard about it!

I know that Oscar will find a loving forever home,he really deserves it



cheryl


----------



## Spring (Dec 23, 2006)

Do you know when he might be up for adoption? Iwill have a spare cage soon if he needs someone to foster him? I'm justin love with this guy too!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh Spring, you would be the perfect person to get him. He might be able to bond with Poppy!

Have you joined the SARS board?


----------



## Spring (Dec 24, 2006)

I have, but haven't posted in a bit.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 24, 2006)

Poor little guy . Sometimes I'm ashamed to be human. I hope he finds a loving forever home really soon.

Jan


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 26, 2006)

im so so so sorry about Oscar, i cant want for ore Oscar updates, to see how he recovered!!!

i hate seeing neglected bunnies!! it make mewant tocry!!!:tears2:

Celine:angel:


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Dec 28, 2006)

bless his little bitty heart...he looks likehe's such a sweet little man too. i know that whoever did that will payin the end....i'll be praying for him to get better soon


----------



## Hollie (Dec 29, 2006)

How's Oscar doing?  

I'll be sending those treats as soon as I can! I've been stuck at theoffice working late for the past week, so I've not had a chance to getto the petshop yet  And now the country's going to have a nine daylong holiday, so all the post offices are shut!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 29, 2006)

It'spretty tough to stay connected toall the threads here, nevertheless this abandonment/rescue tale andsubsequent postings (ones from Hollie and turbosmommy) is one I feltcompelled to interact on.[ I appreciatenaturestee for telling me about the forum board,incidentally.] 

The most distressing thing I heard was two summers ago when I attendeda fairgrounds and toured the tents. The woman insideexplained to me that ... they don't believe rabbits have emotions orfeelings. Their goals differ from that of humaneorganizations.... 'Tis heartwarming anduplifting that the threads I've visited so far resound with the realismthat -- Rabbits do haveemotions and feelings!!! -- 

... He is lucky to be found ... {{hugs to those whohelp}}. Wish we could get them all to great homeswhere they'll be forever loved. take care all,


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm one of those "horrible breeders" peopleoften think of - with 100+ rabbits. But let me tell you - my rabbitshave emotions and feelings and even preferences. I had one doe that hadto be in an outside cage and not in a middle cage. We were oncerearranging the rabbitry and Art moved her cage to an inner one and shehad fits. I think she was claustophobic 'cause once she was moved to acorner cage - she was just fine again.

I love watching my mamas with their babies. There is no way you can saythat they don't have feelings. Some mamas aren't so great - others areawesome...definitely better than many humans.

Tiny has taught me that rabbits have a great capacity to forgive whenthey know they're secure and their human messes up. Ginger (who has hada stroke and gets handfed and lives in my bedroom and on my desk as Iwrite) has taught me that rabbits have a great deal of AFFECTION - evenwhen life isn't the greatest for them. She is disabled but she hasgreat strength and courage and most days she has great days and loveson me and eats a lot. But since her disability, she has shown me howmuch she can love me (she used to not care for me at all). 

Even my babies have taught me that rabbits will sometimes have certainrabbits that are friends and others that they don't care for.

I think rabbits are a great deal more social (Matilda shares her cagewith another doe and if I take the other doe away - she thumps at me)and loving and smarter than we think they are.

And they're each unique - even if they look like another one.

Peg*

TreasuredFriend wrote:*


> 'Tisheartwarming and uplifting that the threads I've visited so far resoundwith the realism that -- Rabbits do haveemotions andfeelings!!! --


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2006)

Poor Oscar.

This is how we ended up with Tabitha. Two nights back someonedroppedher off at our house and said that they found her putout with the trash outside a house. She was in an all wirecage that smelled like a septic tank. She had no food orwater and was starving.

She is the sweetest like bunny. All we can figure is that shewas a kid's pet and was tossed to the curb after Christmas.The family probably got another pet to replace her. It seemsto happen way too often at Christmas time.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh Tabitha, thank God for people likeyou! You are a Godsend! 

What a sweetheart she is! Please post more pics! :bunnydance:


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 31, 2006)

Unfortunately, there are people who do look uponanimals as nothing more than a material possession...many do believethat animals aren't capable of emotions, and some even believe thatthey aren't capable of registering pain like a human. They are more ofa commodity that is easily disposed of when no longer wanted. While Idon't wish harm on people who do think this way, I certainly do hopethere will come a day when people who cannot relate to animals assentient beings will simply choose to not have them in their lives...itwill be much better for all concerned.

When I was in my mid-teens I was walking to school with a friend onemorning, and it was garbage day...so the curbs were lined with garbagecans and boxes, ready for local pickup. We passed by one house and bothof us stopped at the same time, thinking we'd heard something odd. Aswe soon discovered, someone had tossed a box full of young kittens ontop of a pile of garbage...thankfully one of them had cried out, and wefound them before a much worse fate happened. We took the box to theschool, and by the end of the day all the kittens (there were six orseven of them, as I recall) had new homes. 

Both Oscar and Tabitha are gorgeous(!), and I'm sure they will repaytheir thanks of being rescued many many times over in the form ofunconditional love. Thanks to two guardian angels, they now can lookforward to long lives, and they will be receiving the love that they sodeserve. Bless you guys for coming to their rescue.

:inlove:


----------



## Justinsmom (Jan 18, 2007)

Doesn't surprise me. My husband and I volunteer with 'throw away' kids. We throw away kids, so why not animals? /sarcasm off.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 18, 2007)

I was just having a conversation with someonetoday about how people don't care for their kids so how can you expectthem to care for animals. My neighbors grandson was droppedoff at his grandparents one evening and never picked upagain. The poor boy is scarving for adult attention andpraise. He grandmother does her best to care for him but heneeds parent figures in his life to thrive. My husband and ispend weekends with him and generally chat with him about school andhobbies but there is a limit to what we can do for him.

I have been running around like crazy this past week. I havea foster Quaker that i have been caring for for 3 months and i finallyfound him a great home with a lady who is a bird trainer forSeaworld. She got along so well with Mango the Quaker, it wasa great match. I also took in a Husky/Wolf mix that was goingto go to the pound but i found a lady who will care for her and isexperienced with strong willed dogs. 

As fast as i find homes for the animals, more end up at myhouse. I got home this afternoon and found a Blue Budgiesitting at my gate. Someone had dropped him off. Heis super sweet, seems very young still and just a lover.Another unwanted pet through no fault of the birds. Why theygave him up i don't know. He is handtame and snuggles too.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 20, 2007)

I can't understand anyone who does that, that's just :censored2:...
If i lived over your way i would take him home forever, he looks like abunny I rehomed last year... we called him Mr Boof... he was also blindin one eye...


----------

